# a few question for all expats



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi , Can you tell me why you emigrated to Spain?

How long have you lived there ?

Do you regret it? If so why?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> Hi , Can you tell me why you emigrated to Spain?
> 
> How long have you lived there ?
> 
> Do you regret it? If so why?


There have been a few threads on this in the past.
This one might be useful...
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/la-tasca/140777-regrets-about-moving-spain.html

I came to work, to travel and for a bit of adventure,
BUT 
I came in 1986, when there was work to be had (I had a job secured before I came over), when I was young and when I was single


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have been an immigrant in Spain for five years after living for three years in 
Prague, Czech Republic.
My partner and I intended to move around Europe, spending a few years in various countries but found Spain to our liking and will stay. My son has property in the small seaside village where we live in Andalucia which is why we chose this part of Spain in which to settle.
We both had well-paid jobs in the UK, my partner was a Company Director and I had a professional career. Because of this we have no money worries, although we are no way millionaires. We are retired and not looking for work.
This is very important as I read in your other thread that you want to move to Spain for an easier life. The truth is that life in Spain is anything but easy. Working hours are longer and wages are lower. The cost of living is not that much less than in the UK.  What is important for your situation is that there is scarcely any support for families from the UK whose children have serious medical conditions. There is no support of the kind we take for granted in the UK. 
Your son will almost certainly not find work. He may if lucky pick up the odd cash in hand bar work in season but that is illegal and will not qualify for health or other social services. With six out of ten young Spanish people looking for work ask yourself realistically: what chance has he got?
You say your husband is self- employed, presumably in the UK. The tax situation could be complicated.
It's good to have savings but unless you have enormous reserves, what happenswhen the money runs out?
You mention the weather..yes, Spain is hot in summer..but it is also extremely cold and wet in winter.
I'm not telling you this to spoil your plans but I think you aren't being realistic. Before we moved to Prague I had visited close friends several times a year for over thirty years. I thought I knew what to expect but visiting a place is nothing like living there, believe me.
I was looking forward to moving to Prague but after three years I was so happy to leave!
So, I think you need to think over your plans more carefully. We immigrants on this Forum are happy here because we are either retired with reasonable incomes or already in secure employment. Spain unlike the UK is still in deep economic crisis and will be for some years yet. Now is not the best time to relocate for most people, even more so with your circumstances.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I came with my wife and three children for a number of reasons.


My wife used to live here when she was a child so, for her, it's like returning home.
I have severe health issues so the weather was good for me (except the cold winters).
At the time we moved, I thought it would be a better base for our children (multiple languages, better social life etc.) In hindsight with the crisis, I'm not so sure now.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

I have lived in the Cádiz region of Spain since April 2003; I retired 8 years early but with sufficient income. I don´t regret at all coming to live in Spain BUT I´m realistic enough to know that I may have to return if I have failing health. The health service here is nothing like the UK and is very family support orientated. As I have no family here, the professional approach of the UK would be better for me. 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I should have said that if it was just the two of you, you and husband, planning to relocate, I'd say Go for it!

But with children, especially with health problems..that's a whole new ballgame.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The climate and a virtual crime free society, where the young still respect their elders and are mostly polite, were a big factor in our decision. Plus the small island where I live is incredibly diverse and beautiful. Another reason, the cost of living, having had to spend time recently in England, I was appalled how expensive things were.

We have been residents here for over 10 years. I first arrived in the Canaries in 1962.


No regrets, this is now home and life is good here.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

we are not there yet but will be in Feb/March.


I have to agree with all the issues you have to consider, I would think long and hard.

We are just two, and are not dependent on any income. The key to this move, IMHO is to understand that our life is not going to be any easier, it is going to be different.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I have lived in the Cádiz region of Spain since April 2003; I retired 8 years early but with sufficient income. I don´t regret at all coming to live in Spain BUT I´m realistic enough to know that I may have to return if I have failing health. The health service here is nothing like the UK and is very family support orientated. As I have no family here, the professional approach of the UK would be better for me.
> 
> Davexf


I've found the opposite, Dave. I can't speak too highly of the standard and quality of care I've received here in Andalucia.
A routine check-up at our local clinic for over- fifties revealed I had a serious heart condition. I was shocked at first and worried about what would happen but I needn't have.
The treatment I have received both from my GP and from specialists at the hospital has been first-class..kind, professional and very caring.
I have a daily regime of six different drugs which cost around €1.20 a month whilst waiting for tests to see if surgical procedures are required. If so I have zero concerns and will be happy to put myself in the hands of the doctors and nurses all of whom have been really top class. 
I've said before that I think there must be a law requiring everyone working in the Spanish health service to be extremely good-looking. I have never seen so many gorgeous people of both genders together in one place in my whole life!
After reading horror stories about NHS hospitals I am thankful to be here in Spain.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I've found the opposite, Dave. I can't speak too highly of the standard and quality of care I've received here in Andalucia.
> A routine check-up at our local clinic for over- fifties revealed I had a serious heart condition. I was shocked at first and worried about what would happen but I needn't have.
> The treatment I have received both from my GP and from specialists at the hospital has been first-class..kind, professional and very caring.
> I have a daily regime of six different drugs which cost around €1.20 a month whilst waiting for tests to see if surgical procedures are required. If so I have zero concerns and will be happy to put myself in the hands of the doctors and nurses all of whom have been really top class.
> ...


Blooming Heck!! I find that I have to agree with Mary, a first methinks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hepa said:


> Blooming Heck!! I find that I have to agree with Mary, a first methinks


No, Hepa,we did agree once before..not sure if it was in 2008 or maybe earlier


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

we moved here 10 years ago this month - my husband worked in the US & we'd tried living there but I hated it - so when we decided to leave we thought we'd give Jávea a try while the kids were still little, rather than wait til we retired, which had been the plan for some time

my daughters were 4 & 7 then - 10 years on I'm a widow with two teenagers of 14 & 17 who are so Spanish that the UK is alien to them

would we do it again - yes, if we were in the position we were in 10 years ago & not needing an income from Spain - though as snikpoh says, the desperate employment situation, especially for youths, would give me pause - although with a 4 & 7 year old I might still do it while keeping my :fingerscrossed: that things improve by the time they reach working age

that's my BIG worry now - my older daughter (fully tri-lingual & studying 3 more) will go to uni here - but then, although she/we plan to take Spanish nationality, she doesn't necessarily see her long-term future here - although she'll always come back & will hopefully settle back here eventually

my younger daughter I hope will continue into higher education too - at the very least that will delay what is highly likely to be a fruitless job search - even though she, too is tri-lingual - most of the multi-lingual young people here count themselves lucky to get a summer season waiting job!

I'm lucky in that I had built a decent business before my husband died, so my income keeps a roof over our heads - but I know for sure that life would be easier for us in the UK - if my business went under we'd be on the streets - there are no real govt benefits, unlike in the UK - so I work harder & longer hours that I ever thought I'd have to & will likely still be doing so for the rest of my life


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

We arrived five years ago on Monday 4th November.

"WE" comprises myself (now 72) retired on OAP with a couple of very small occupational pensions. My better half, affectionately known, as far as the forum is concerned, as SWMBO, aged now 54 ex television newsreader and presenter, Practice Manager for a Doctor's surgery in UK and currently the Teacher at the local English language academy in the village also run off her feet translating and interpreting for loads of Brits especially in the Medical field in which she has some expertise and the third human member is my m-i-l aged 82 Texan by birth but spent 51 years of her life in Colombia so has no pension.

I started planning our retirement in 2001 with a choice of six countries with which we had some connection (language, family, holidays, etc.). They were progressively whittled down and in 2005 my f-i-l died. We were torn between Spain and France but m-i-l came to spend a few months with us in UK over Christmas and we took a short break to Spain and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves and Yes, we did pass through this area. We started looking for properties the next year (2006) but we had a villa in Florida and an apartment in UK to dispose of. The first went December 2007 and the UK one in October 2008.

We are completely happy with no intentions of moving elsewhere.

The health service here has been excellent.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Having previously lived for 6 years in Norway & marrying there, I secured a good job offshore with a fixed 2 on 4 off schedule. This more or less meant we could live anywhere in the world - within reason. 

We chose southern Spain and moved in 1999, as my wife had lived in this area for several years as a child and later in life, so she was fluent in the language.

Not sure if I would do it again though .... 
Spain is great when things are on the up and going well like it was for us, the first 7 or 8 years. We were in great shape with my wife's buisiness doing well and employing 35 locals. Sadly it went bankrupt about 5 or 6 years ago and we continue to pay a heavy price for that. Fortunately we both earn well from our jobs based outside of Spain so we can live well & still pay the banks the 3 grand a month remortgage on the house.

Sometimes wonder how it would have been if we had played safe & stayed in Norway or gone back to the UK?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've found the opposite, Dave. I can't speak too highly of the standard and quality of care I've received here in Andalucia.
> A routine check-up at our local clinic for over- fifties revealed I had a serious heart condition. I was shocked at first and worried about what would happen but I needn't have.
> The treatment I have received both from my GP and from specialists at the hospital has been first-class..kind, professional and very caring.
> I have a daily regime of six different drugs which cost around €1.20 a month whilst waiting for tests to see if surgical procedures are required. If so I have zero concerns and will be happy to put myself in the hands of the doctors and nurses all of whom have been really top class.
> ...


Hi
The point I make is that it is your family that change your bed linen etc. It is expected that a family member will stay with you overnight if needs be. Whilst I have heard of some single people having nurses help them by doing the "orderly" duties, I believe it is not the norm. 

Davexf


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

I moved here with my half-Spanish, half-English husband and two children, aged 2 & 4. Everything went swimmingly until hubby passed away from cancer, aged 53. I now have a house I cannot sell and yet have to maintain, no job, a tiny private pension through my husband and diminishing capital. I receive nothing from the Spanish state. Retirement age is still far away and I do not have enough years of full-time employment to expect a full pension then anyway and certainly have no prospect of employment here in these times of crisis. The sprogs, now adults, have had various struggles, with one now in full employment in the UK and the other unemployed in Spain. 

I would urge you to think about what you would face in such circumstances. If you and your family could cope, then you will not have too much to worry about. Whenever I see retired couples moving to another country, I always wonder how one would cope without the other. In this country, one's loved ones are expected to provide personal care in hospital, there are no services like one is used to in the UK and when things go bad, there is little help or support unless you have friends or family to provide them. My husband was hospitalised 14 times during his cancer battle and I spent 23 hours a day in the hospital helping to look after him. Luckily, the children were away studying by then - how we would have coped had they been younger, I do not know. These are the realities that are not mentioned in the brochures!

I would say, hope for the best but plan for the worst and good luck to you - despite everything it's a great place and I don't plan on leaving.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

madliz so sorry for your loss , it must be very hard for you .
i actually always prepare for the worst hence my original post i need to know exactly what we need to do /or be prepared for .i wont give up i will work through each and everything everyone has said xx thank you x


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

We came to live in Spain because my wife wanted to, not me. I liked my life in the UK. My wife has a lot of family in Spain, though we don't live near them. They like the busy Marbella life, whereas we like the mountains. We have lived here for 8 years and I grew to liking my new life. There are no regrets. Regret is a waste of energy, you must move forward. The past has gone, it was a great part of my life, but life moves on. 
There are people I went to school with. They still live where they were born. For them that's great, but for me, I have always liked to try something different. I had 4 careers during my working life. Most people are content with one. Having said that, I now love my life in the mountains.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We moved to Spain in 2008, my husband was initially going to start a "sister" business to his one in the UK, but the recession happened, so he had to commute to the UK to work and keep his UK business afloat. We have two children who came with us, 10 and 13. Due to their ages, we put them in an international school, which my son loved, my daughter hated (in fact my daughter hated Spain and everything about it). Sadly, four years on and my son wanted to study at a college in the UK, there were no oportuninities for part time work for him in Spain, my daughter, still hated it, husband got tired and fed up with the commute, Because he wasnt in Spain all the time, he didnt ever really "bond" with the life. So we returned to the UK 2 years ago. I still miss it terribly, so does my son, but husband and daughter are happy!!!! My daughter didnt like the heat, the insects, the dust, the people, the language' she hates the sea, beaches.......... a truly awkward teenager lol


Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

davexf said:


> Hi
> The point I make is that it is your family that change your bed linen etc. It is expected that a family member will stay with you overnight if needs be. Whilst I have heard of some single people having nurses help them by doing the "orderly" duties, I believe it is not the norm.
> 
> Davexf


I've lived here for a very long time. OH has been in hospital once (3 days), me once for the birth of my daughter (one week) and my daughter twice (for a total of three weeks). I also have a friend who has had quite a number of hospital stays. We've never had to change bed linen or do any duties.

But yes, the hospital stay is a lot smoother and better for the patient if there is a family member to accompany the patient.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

I first came in 1980 to study for a year at the University of Seville. I met my future husband...we did the long distance relationship bit with lots of trips back and forth...in 1986 I finally moved over here. 

I won't lie and say I've never had any regrets. The hardest part has been leaving behind my family, especially when my kids arrived. I've also had multiple problems with the school system and also with the health care system and I haven't be able to avoid thinking that the grass is greener on the other side. (May not be true but it's so hard not to think that.) I've felt quite isolated and unsupported as an American since there's not much of an expat community in Seville. And unlike most people on this forum I really dislike the climate - waaaay too hot in summer, and waaaay too cold indoors in winter. Now my most recent concern is for the future of my young adult children, with the bad economic situation here. I know things would be much easier for them in the States and they will most likely will end up there, which is a heartbreaking thought for me. I don't want them making their life so far away from me! Ironic, I know, since that's exactly what I did to my parents...

But there have been lots of positives to living here too. I love the family oriented society - this is a wonderful place to bring up kids. Our neighborhood is great and the neighbors couldn't be friendlier. I also love the liberal mindedness of the Spaniards and their accepting attitude toward varied beliefs and lifestyles. I think this is a much safer place to live than in the States. And Spain itself is beautiful and it's so easy to travel to other European destinations from here. 

If I could do it all over again, frankly I don't know if I would. It's been _very_ hard many times. But there's no point in looking back and dwelling on what could have been. Overall I am happy here.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've lived here for a very long time. OH has been in hospital once (3 days), me once for the birth of my daughter (one week) and my daughter twice (for a total of three weeks). I also have a friend who has had quite a number of hospital stays. We've never had to change bed linen or do any duties.
> 
> But yes, the hospital stay is a lot smoother and better for the patient if there is a family member to accompany the patient.


It must be regional. I've also lived here for a very long time and have dealt with many hospital stays. Here in Seville there is no patient care provided, only straight nursing care (bandage changes, injections, etc). A friend or family member is the one to help the patient eat, bath, use the toilet or bedpan, move around, etc. The housekeeping staff do the cleaning and linen changing but only once a day. If any cleaning or linen changes need seeing to at other times (eg a patient vomits on the floor or bed) a family member must do it.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> It must be regional. I've also lived here for a very long time and have dealt with many hospital stays. Here in Seville there is no patient care provided, only straight nursing care (bandage changes, injections, etc). A friend or family member is the one to help the patient eat, bath, use the toilet or bedpan, move around, etc. The housekeeping staff do the cleaning and linen changing but only once a day. If any cleaning or linen changes need seeing to at other times (eg a patient vomits on the floor or bed) a family member must do it.


Yes, I'm sure it depends from region to region and from hospital to hospital even.

So the question that everyone's asking I'm sure is what happens if there is no family??


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I'm sure it depends from region to region and from hospital to hospital even.
> 
> So the question that everyone's asking I'm sure is what happens if there is no family??


Admittedly it was many years ago (18), but I had a c-section when my daughter was born and there was no family for me. My husband was ill with flu and my mother-in-law was taking care of my 3 year old. I was on my own - and no, the nurses did not take pity on me and look after me. That task ended up being taken on (reluctantly I might add) by the family members of the other 2 patients I was sharing a room with, as they watched me struggle to do things on my own. 

I know plenty of people who pay somebody to stay with a hospitalized family member. With so much unemployment it's not hard to find someone to spend the day (or night) basically sitting around and watching tv in a hospital room for next to no money.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I'm sure it depends from region to region and from hospital to hospital even.
> 
> So the question that everyone's asking I'm sure is what happens if there is no family??


When I was rushed off to Urgencias a couple of months ago I told Sandra to stay home and not come with me in the ambulance.
I was wheeled into Urgencias connected up to a drip...and left.
When my name was called for triaje I assumed someone would wheel me in...but no.
As I was quite able to walk - in fact I didn't want to be carted off from my bed at home in the first place but the paramedics and Sandra insisted - I disconnected myself from the drip and walked in, to the amazement of those around me who probably assumed I was REALLY ill...
So yes, it does help for all sorts of reasons to have a family member with you. I like to think I have enough caring friends should I find myself alone here. Our Spanish friends/neighbours sternly instructed me to call whatever the time, day or night, should help be needed so that's a start.

Back on topic..Deedee, you really do have a lot to think about but you know this. I have to say, as a former teacher, that inspite of your 'difficult upbringing and poor education' as you described, you are far better able to communicate and express yourselves than many of the students I taught. I do not mean to be patronising, it is the truth.
You really do need to focus on the nitty-gritty of daily life. Forget about superficial things like the weather and the laid-back easy life you think you might have in Spain. Unless you are super-rich, they are non-existent. Period. Even people financially better placed than you and your family struggle at times. We are living our pleasant lifestyle through two circumstances: one that my son and his family are well-off and in no need of anything we might leave them and two we have always been rather selfish in that we don't believe in inherited wealth as in our view it saps initiative and emterprise. So we can spend as we wish as we want all our dosh gone when we kick the bucket.
But you have family and dependant family. You will need a very substantial income to be able to live a comfortable life here and you cannot count on you, your husbad or your son getting well-paid employment here or indeed any legal employment at all. It seems unlikely you will qualify for 'free' Spanish healthcare and private healthcare is very expensive. Dentistry is also very expensive and dental problems cannot be ignored....neither should other health problems, as I found.
Even with our very adequate incomes and savings we would have found it a blow to our comfortable futures had we had to fork out privately for the care needed for my heart problem.
That kind of problem isn't just confined to old age either...it can happen to anyone.

You need to investigate every single cost aspect of your intended move and then add at least 25% to your calculations. I would estimate that you need fall-back savings of at least £25k but even that won't last more than a couple of years when you factor in everything needed...food, fuel, insurances, repairs, replacement clothing and appliances. 

Sadly, even sunshine comes at a high cost!


----------



## welshduo (Aug 26, 2012)

My husband had a heart attack 2 weeks ago and I cannot praise the hospital, doctors and nurses enough. He would never have had the care in the UK as he had here, my next door neighbour in the UK also had a heart attack and had to wait 2 hours for an ambulance as none were available. I describe the hospital here as a hotel with nurses and doctors I had to do nothing but could have stayed in his room if I wanted.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

thank you for your replys everyone , i do relise this is not going to be easy ,but i wont give up next step finding out about the medical side of things and looking more into a school for my son , maybe even looking into the possibility of home schooling although this would be my last choice as he loves to socialize with others . his future looks bright even with dyslexia he wants to be a marine biologist lol. we do have funds but as you say they are not unlimited so we really need the medical side sorting x


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

deedee76 said:


> thank you for your replys everyone , i do relise this is not going to be easy ,but i wont give up next step finding out about the medical side of things and looking more into a school for my son , maybe even looking into the possibility of home schooling although this would be my last choice as he loves to socialize with others . his future looks bright even with dyslexia he wants to be a marine biologist lol. we do have funds but as you say they are not unlimited so we really need the medical side sorting x


Sorry to pee on your party but unless you are in Cataluña, I think you are likely to find that home-schooling is illegal in Spain.


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

baldilocks thank you ,i didnt know that so glad i enrolled on the forum finding more information from here than anywere .. i have asked my friend in spain to get me some information about the school her daughters children are attending


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

deedee76 said:


> Hi , Can you tell me why you emigrated to Spain?
> 
> How long have you lived there ?
> 
> Do you regret it? If so why?


We came here almost exactly a year ago, for my husband's job. He got a post-doctoral research position here, on a 2 year contract.

No, we don't  We are (fairly) young and don't have kids yet, and we obviously only moved because we knew he had a job here.

We have found the healthcare excellent here too (apart from one incredibly unhelpful receptionist!), but haven't stayed in hospital so can't comment on that aspect.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Exclusively home schooling is illegal. Teaching your children when they get home from school isn't!!! Our boy already suffers from this, poor lad....


----------



## deedee76 (Nov 1, 2013)

how do i highlight someones reply to reply to it?


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been coming and going to Spain since 2003 mainly for business, well in the early days, as we still have a biz in Madrid and Barcelona. Now I come for fun.

I hate winters in Prague and for the last few have been going to Florida with my young family but the time zone just does not work for me in business, plus the initial jet lag upsets our sleep patterns for the first week or 2.

I have really been searching for a place closer to home, Dubai- too shallow, Egypt-too dodgy, Cyprus- too rainy in Jan/Feb. After much research I found that the warmest place in Europe is the Canary Islands. 

We booked a trip last month, I was expecting the all day breakfasts and pint of larger served up in plastic glasses to be the main theme. Of course that exists but if you stay a bit inland it is a less transient population and I felt really, really good there.

I have always wanted a place in Spain, so without telling my wife I lined up an afternoon of viewings with an estate agent. The last property of the day, which was my initial target really felt right, my wife liked it too. I put down a deposit a few days later and we will go and close it in next week.

Who knows what will happen now. All I know is the main points for me is the weather and the time zone. We know and respect Spanish culture, so even though we are basically off the coast of Africa everything is still familiar. So happy we have finally found a winter residence, Prague is still home for us but we were really seduced by the laid back feel and beauty of Tenerife.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

deedee76 said:


> how do i highlight someones reply to reply to it?


Click on "Reply with Quote" on the post that you want to reply on


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

thrax said:


> Exclusively home schooling is illegal. Teaching your children when they get home from school isn't!!! Our boy already suffers from this, poor lad....


But homeschooling implies that you're taking the child out of the educational system, private or public, and giving the child an alternative education, which is what the OP is referring to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But homeschooling implies that you're taking the child out of the educational system, private or public, and giving the child an alternative education, which is what the OP is referring to.


Quite, and AFIK, that is illegal unless you are in Catalonia.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Quite, and AFIK, that is illegal unless you are in Catalonia.


It's even shady ground in Catalonia, but I believe it's easier to "get away with it" there.


----------

